# satelitte radio



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

Can anybody shed some light on what you need to install satelitte radio. I have a new Murano that has a satelitte ready radio but nobody at my dealer has a clue as to what I need to get it up and going. I've tried the local shops (Tweeter, good Guys etc) no help there, they say because the car is so new.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

go to a sound shop, theyll have everything you need, basically you need a satallite radio antenna (most look like shark fin atennas) and you need a receiver, and a subscription to a service (like xm radio etc.) i think thats about it.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

www.xmradio.com


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

gscarr said:


> *Can anybody shed some light on what you need to install satelitte radio. I have a new Murano that has a satelitte ready radio but nobody at my dealer has a clue as to what I need to get it up and going. I've tried the local shops (Tweeter, good Guys etc) no help there, they say because the car is so new. *


Actually there are no adaptors at the moment for your car to add sat. radio to a factory radio. However, they are in the development stage (by I believe blitzsafe and soundgate). The only way you can DIRECTLY connect a sat. radio to your factory radio would be to get the tuner and antenna from your dealership (if it doesn't have it in the car now) and then get it activated. If you want an aftermarket solution and don't want to wait...you only have two options, 1) would be to go the RF route. You will lose some sound quality (not a big deal to some and is a huge deal to others). If you decide to go RF...you also will not be able to control the sat. radio directly from your factory radio. And 2) would be to completely replace your factory radio w/ a sat. radio ready unit, buy a tuner box and antenna...and then of course activate the unit and your in business. 

Hope this helped.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Well i have xm so ill tell you what i have to make mine run. 
I have a alpine xm ready radio.
A xm antenna
A xm tuner 
Do you have a aftermarket radio? If so just get a xm tuner and an antenna.
Any other questions just let me know


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Oh yeah i forgot something. If you have a factory radio you can just buy the Delphi xm unit. It can connect to any radio. Its not expensive, i believe it runs about 100 dollars. If you want to look it up its called the Delphi Ski fi xm tuner.


----------

